# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Tandoori Powder

## *Saira*

Ingredients:
Garlic powder   -   1 teaspoon
Ground ginger   -   1 teaspoon
Cloves powder   -   1 teaspoon
Mace powder   -   1 teaspoon
Grated nutmeg   -   1/2 teaspoon
Ground coriander   -   3 tablespoon
Cumin powder   -   1 1/2 teaspoon
Fenugreek powder   -   1 teaspoon
Ground cinnamon   -   1 teaspoon
Freshly ground black pepper   -   1 teaspoon
Ground brown cardamom seeds   -   1 teaspoon
Red food coloring   -   1 teaspoon
Method:
Mix all the above ingredients, without roasing them first, and push through a fine sieve. Store in an airtight container. Close the lid tightly after each use.

----------

